# Zoltan Kocsis has died



## Guest

Very sad news. https://www.washingtonpost.com/ente...032dee-a457-11e6-ba46-53db57f0e351_story.html


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> Very sad news. https://www.washingtonpost.com/ente...032dee-a457-11e6-ba46-53db57f0e351_story.html


Thank you for sharing this sad news.


----------



## Bulldog

A bummer - only in his 60's. He was a top-rate pianist and I especially enjoyed his Bartok, Haydn, Mozart and Rachmaninov.


----------



## Kivimees

I have an old Hungaroton LP of Debussy that deserves a listen today:


----------



## starthrower

Just heard the unfortunate news. Too young at 64.


----------



## Pugg

121 view's and only 4 post.


----------



## Heliogabo

Great pianist. So many great recordings. His Bartók complete piano set is a landmark.. A pitty...


----------



## hpowders

Oh no! I have and love his Debussy recordings. A shame!


----------

